# Chalazion Cyst under eye



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 11, 2010)

I do, and it sucks! I have to go to the eye dr Tues to see about removal, ugh.

Basically, this is a "cyst" on your eyelid. I have a considerable one on my lower that is what I'm concerned about and getting removed Tues. It takes up all space under my eye and spans to almost my upper cheek bone (Maxillary?):shock:. I also developed a tiny one in comparison on my upper. Ugh.

So, anyway, if anyone has had one and had it removed no troubles, let me know. I'm scared. I can't stand anything near my eyes, everyone tells me I won't even know it. All I've heard is that they numb it, big deal, I'll still see something coming at me! No? Ahhh.:running bunny:hiding:

I call it my ChiliBean too, haha.:grumpy: That's about it's size, it doesn't hurt or anything, it's just huge and gross.:yuck


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 11, 2010)

Is yours making your eye hurt? I just looked it up, and the couple of websites I went to say a chalazion cyst and meibomian cyst are the same thing. This past spring (right during final exams, I remember it well!) I got a meibomian cyst on the inside of my eyelid. My eyelid only swelled up a little bit, but it was SO painful and my eye was watering nonstop because the cyst was scratching at my eye and irritating it. It felt like my eye was being poked with a sharp object. NOT FUN. Mine thankfully cleared up with an antibiotic ointment though and I haven't had one since. How long have you had yours? How do they remove it? Sounds unpleasant  I really hope you deal with the removal okay. I don't have an issue with things coming at my own eyes, but other eyes squick me out and that's why I decided not to be an opthamologist so I can understand how you feel.


----------



## Double N (Jan 11, 2010)

If you aren't nailing it with hot compresses, START NOW! lol

Hot compresses for 10-15 minutes, twice a day. And they stink. They are boring and when you have done it for like 2 minutes it seems like 2 hours....

After the hot compress, do some massage to the area. And if you get a lot of crusty discharge, that's okay. That's what happens with it "opens up" so to speak.

And in case you are wondering, this is my job. My degree is in Ophthalmic Technology and I am a C.O.T., S.A. (Certified Ophthalmic Technician, Surgical Assisting). The letters are my national certification through J.C.A.H.P.O. (Joint Commission on Allied Health Personnel in Ophthalmology).

I won't go into details of removal unless you ask, okay?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 12, 2010)

*Double N wrote: *


> If you aren't nailing it with hot compresses, START NOW! lol
> 
> Hot compresses for 10-15 minutes, twice a day. And they stink. They are boring and when you have done it for like 2 minutes it seems like 2 hours....
> 
> ...




That's the thing, Shilo, it never has hurt, at all!

Double O? Why didn't I ask forever ago?!! I go tomorrow. I've had this big one for awhile, and have done the warm compresses. It makes it smaller, but that's about it, no discharge, really, sometimes when I wake up I get some that seems sticky?

I'm really not easy with this, I go tomorrow afternoon, and we have to go see a friend of ours that's in the hospital first. If you're on tonight, let me know! I was told when I asked that they can get it w/ a needle from outside, but depends how big it is, well, it's kinda chili bean size. Ugh.

Thank you for your info!

By the time I get your response, it will hopefully be done. I'll let you know all about it, hee.

Thanks, again!!:hug:

Ps, I'm nailing it with warm compresses. Thanks again!

Congratulations on your status as well, that's awesome!!


----------



## Double N (Jan 12, 2010)

The numbing part stinks....I'm not gonna lie to ya. It's a little burn-y (is that a word??), but just for a few seconds only, though!

After that, you might feel a little pressure, but nothing painful.

Getting it from the outside isn't really the best way, especially if yours is a little bit larger. When they can go in and "break it up", it breaks down the walls around the gland that is holding all the "goo" in. If you just suck the stuff out, the walls are still there and it can reform pretty quickly.

Waking up with it sticky is GREAT! That means some stuff is coming out overnight. So that's really good news!

I know everything will go great! Might not be your most fun experience, but it's NOTHING horrible! I promise!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 12, 2010)

Crystal, how did the cyst removal go?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 13, 2010)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Crystal, how did the cyst removal go?



Thanks so much for asking! 

Basically, just a consult, exam and scheduling for surgery.:nerves1

They have to do it Outpatient under local. She said she will needle it, then clamp it and lance, ahhhhhhh. Plus, she's gonna do the upper tiny one too. Oh boy, sounds so fun! I think because of the size could be why as well. Double? I could send you a pic if you'd like, haha. It's like I said, size of a chili bean, lol.:shock:

Double N? She looked at it and called it a stye. I asked after, cuz I didn't think of it then, and her assistant said it's the same thing as a Chalazion. I had told them that right before I got this, I had a stye. So, that makes sense, I just thought it changed from a stye to the cyst, which, I guess basically does...dunno. It is a clogged oil gland after all, so I guess that's why they may say it's the same thing...

Surgery is scheduled for Feb 12. Good thing I have awhile to get used to the thought, haha.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 13, 2010)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> She looked at it and called it a stye. I asked after, cuz I didn't think of it then, and her assistant said it's the same thing as a Chalazion. I had told them that right before I got this, I had a stye. So, that makes sense, I just thought it changed from a stye to the cyst, which, I guess basically does...dunno. It is a clogged oil gland after all, so I guess that's why they may say it's the same thing...
> 
> Surgery is scheduled for Feb 12. Good thing I have awhile to get used to the thought, haha.



Gosh i remember when i was a teenager,and i ended up getting a stye on the inner bottom eyelid...and it was painful,it felt so scratchy in my eye,kinda like sand...that's what it felt like anyway.....well i have never ever had one since thank goodness cause they are so irritating.

Sorry you have to have surgery...i'll be thinking about you.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 13, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She looked at it and called it a stye. I asked after, cuz I didn't think of it then, and her assistant said it's the same thing as a Chalazion. I had told them that right before I got this, I had a stye. So, that makes sense, I just thought it changed from a stye to the cyst, which, I guess basically does...dunno. It is a clogged oil gland after all, so I guess that's why they may say it's the same thing...
> ...


Thank you Cheryl! Yeah, they call it a "stye", but it's a huge cyst and gross, really, haha. One of my friends thinks it's funny I call it my bean, lol.


----------



## Double N (Jan 13, 2010)

Stye and chalazion are the same thing. Stye is the "non medical" term to call it that most people understand. 

Since removal is scheduled for so far away, just keep up with the compresses and some massage to the area (don't be afraid to press!!)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 14, 2010)

*Double N wrote: *


> Stye and chalazion are the same thing. Stye is the "non medical" term to call it that most people understand.
> 
> Since removal is scheduled for so far away, just keep up with the compresses and some massage to the area (don't be afraid to press!!)


That's funny, thanks for validating that. I looked it up online almost a year ago to make sure I didn't have something really bad, haha. Can never pronounce Chalazion, til now.


Thank you again, can I ask why I should keep up the warm compresses? If I'm having surgery? I just find this thing mindboggling, haha. Is it that the smaller it is, the easier it will to remove? She didn't say anything about doing it, just said that there was nothing she could do for me other than surgery. So, didn't even think to ask about doing them anymore.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 14, 2010)

I read this last night and thought, huh, maybe that's what I have and after my ophthalmologist appointment this morning, it is!
I noticed mine about 4 days ago and stopped wearing my contacts. It's tricky because I'm going back to NY in a week so my doctor said that usually he likes to see the patient back in 3 weeks but if it doesn't go away I should just go to my student health center. 
I got antibiotic inflammatory and antdrops that I need to use 4 times a day and instructions to use the warm compress as often as possible and to start cleaning my eyelids regularly.
I'm crossing my fingers that it'll go away. I miss wearing my contacts but it bothers them when I wear them.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 15, 2010)

You have one too? An actual stye/cyst thing? 

Mine is huge, and I actually took a pic yesterday, haha. I tried all that crap, but it didn't work. But, I waited way too long to start the compresses and stuff. Your's might bust and drain. Gross, I know. But the doc that is doing my surgery said that peeps have tried to bust them on their own and come in all screwed up. She said they form a strong substance around the outside that cannot be busted easily, which is why I'm having it surgically removed. Ugh, can't stand saying that...:tears2:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 15, 2010)

Yup. My ophthalmologist took one look at it and said, it's a chalazion and gave me a handout about it. Apparently if two rounds of drops and warm compresses don't fix it, then they move on to surgery. 
Mine is pretty small. It doesn't bother me at all when I'm wearing my glasses, but I definitely notice it with my contacts in and it feels tender, like a bruise, if I touch my eyelid. 
I wish I had more of an outcome for you to relate to, but hey now we can be chalazion buddies. It seems like everything medical on RO happens to several people at the same time, like when I had my wisdom teeth out, I think 5 other members did within like 2 weeks.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 15, 2010)

It's so weird, Christina! I hope yours stays tiny. I'm glad mine went away with meds because that darned thing hurt like the dickens. Mine was on my upper eyelid. Moving my eyes to look around and blinking hurt a lot because of course the eye would move under the cyst and get irritated. It didn't hurt so much if I just kept my eye closed! My actual eyelid didn't hurt though.

Crystal, it seems weird you have to wait a month. What if it gets bigger? I'm sorry you're so nervous for the removal. You should treat yourself to something nice after.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 16, 2010)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


Crystal, it seems weird you have to wait a month. What if it gets bigger? I'm sorry you're so nervous for the removal. You should treat yourself to something nice after.

I think from what the first Optomitrist said, there was another one on the corner of my eye, so I think it merged with the other to make it my new bean, ugh. I think that's why it's bigger now, since it hasn't gotten bigger.

Thank you though! Yeah, scheduling surgery I can see how it's a month out.

MissyCove? We're "Bean Buds" now, lol. But, yeah, let's say Chizzybuds, haha. Darn things! Ugh. I can't believe I'm not the only one!

I should, may post a pic of mine, you all will freak out. I also have the small one on the upper, that you can't even see.


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 16, 2010)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> up getting a stye on the inner bottom eyelid...and it was painful,it felt so scratchy
> Thank you Cheryl! Yeah, they call it a "stye", but it's a huge cyst and gross, really, haha. One of my friends thinks it's funny I call it my bean, lol.



i read this thread when you first posted and thought that it soundeda bit like a stye -tho' i thought it sounded a lot more serious. im glad i came back to see how you were getting on! i've been plagued with styes myself and have always gone down the compress route - as per GP instructions. i did get told once by a doctor that it could be linked to my sinuses - i get very bad sinusitis.:grumpy:

as a child my grandmother's way of 'curing' a stye was to roll a gold wedding ring over it.

i can now give the things a name - even my doctor calls them styes!

hope yours is soon sorted out

donna x


----------



## degrassi (Jan 16, 2010)

All this talk about eye problems and I have developed one of my own  

Thursday night I noticed the corner of my eye starting to hurt. Like I rubbed my eye too hard and it hurt like a bruise in the outside corner. I woke up friday and it still was hurting at bit. I had a doctors appointment that day but by the afternoon it didn't really hurt enough to tell the doc about it(my eye ball was redish but nothing else looked weird). Well friday night it started hurting more and then this morning I woke up and it still hurts and its now swollen too. It hurts kind of like a bruise does every time I blink and definitely hurts to touch the top eye lid(right at the outside corner). 

Ugh, stupid eye. Why couldn't my doctor appointment been today instead, now my eye actually looks like something.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 16, 2010)

We must be a very empathetic group because everyone is having eye problems at the same time! Valerie, I hope the pain goes away. Do you have a new appointment?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 9, 2010)

Update:

Surgery is this Friday. It is indeed a "stye", weird, she said same as a Chalazion though, clogged oil gland, my dear bean...


----------



## BethM (Feb 9, 2010)

I never read this thread until today, the word "Chalazion" in the title scared me off! 

I had several styes when I was a kid. There was one summer when I was plagued with tons of boils and styes. My mom and I were house-sitting for someone with a large indoor/outdoor dog, and my mom said I must have been "allergic to flea bites." I don't know if that's true or not, I never saw a doctor for it. My mom just lanced the boils herself. Ouch. For the styes, (I must have had 5 or 6 in one summer) I would just spend hours and hours with the hot compress on my face, the skin around my eyes even got prune-like from being moist for so long. Somehow, mine always cleared up from the compresses, and a bit of squeezing. :shock: 

I hope your removal surgery goes ok!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 9, 2010)

I just dropped off my prescription refill with the pharmacy on campus today. Mine has gotten smaller with the eye drops, but it's not gone yet, so hopefully another round of drops will clear it up.

I really don't have the time or transportation to have any kind of surgery. sigh


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 11, 2010)

*BethM wrote: *


> I never read this thread until today, the word "Chalazion" in the title scared me off!
> 
> I had several styes when I was a kid. There was one summer when I was plagued with tons of boils and styes. My mom and I were house-sitting for someone with a large indoor/outdoor dog, and my mom said I must have been "allergic to flea bites." I don't know if that's true or not, I never saw a doctor for it. My mom just lanced the boils herself. Ouch. For the styes, (I must have had 5 or 6 in one summer) I would just spend hours and hours with the hot compress on my face, the skin around my eyes even got prune-like from being moist for so long. Somehow, mine always cleared up from the compresses, and a bit of squeezing. :shock:
> 
> I hope your removal surgery goes ok!




Thanks Hartelybun and everyone. 

Thanks so much! I'm not nervous yet, haha.

Whoa, that is scarey. Quivers, lol. Glad it has to be done at hospital, at least. Only reason I'm even doing it is cuz peeps won't leave me alone about it. It is pretty big though...:shock:.

Good Riddance Bean...:spintongue

Missycove-keep me posted on how you are doing! Sounds like you got a grip on it anyway. Good Luck!


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 11, 2010)

the next time someone says to me 'oooh look at that stye' i shall be able to reply in a smug tone ' actually it's a chalazion cyst':devil

good luck with the removal! bye bye bean:wave:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 11, 2010)

Good luck with the surgery!! How are you doing?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll be thinking about you tomorrow!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 12, 2010)

Good luck Crystal...you willbe in my thought's :hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 17, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> the next time someone says to me 'oooh look at that stye' i shall be able to reply in a smug tone ' actually it's a chalazion cyst':devil
> 
> good luck with the removal! bye bye bean:wave:



LOL!

Thank you and thanks everyone! It went well. I was quite bruised, looked like I knocked the you know what out! Swelling is down considerably and get to start warm compresses tomorrow. Didn't want to start them before then as bleeding may occur. 

Apparently, I stopped breathing during the procedure with "twilight", but I know the doc may have put me more under than that as she knew I was anxious. I hear it happens more than you think, so, no worries there.

Healing well!

Thanks everyone!!:wave::hug:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad to hear things went well..how scarey you stopped breathing though.

but anyway glad that you are healing well


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks, Cheryl! Yeah, isn't that scarey? I've heard and heard it happens alot though. Weird.

Double N-I go to the dr this Wed for a check-up. I was wondering if reminants of the things are normal to still be there? Especially the one on top, I can still feel it in there, ugh. Don't think it's draining... Bottom is doing well, almost back to normal, can still feel some stuff in there as well, and that was where the 2 were. The one on top was small, but doesn't seem to be draining and still feels almost complete. Hmmm. She didn't say how often to do the compresses, so I've done a couple times a day for about 10 mins...

Missycove-how is your situation doing? I've read online that they can last a couple months before they go away. I hope yours does!


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 20, 2010)

:bunnydance:glad it went ok!! if anyone comments on the bruising you could always repy 

"yeah! but you should have seen the other guy". tho on second thoughts people may think you've taken up boxing


----------



## missyscove (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine is definitely smaller. I haven't tried wearing my contacts again yet though, which is the only way I really noticed in the first place- it bothered my contact.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 22, 2010)

*missyscove wrote: *


> Mine is definitely smaller. I haven't tried wearing my contacts again yet though, which is the only way I really noticed in the first place- it bothered my contact.


That's great news! What did your doc say about the lense wearing? You probably shouldn't were them for a bit.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 22, 2010)

He didn't really... I just figured I wouldn't wear them again until it went away.

I figure when I do go back to contacts I'll confuse all the people in my classes from this semester who have only ever seen me with glasses.
My bf keeps telling me he likes it when I wear my glasses, but I really miss my peripheral vision. I've discovered glasses are extra awful when I have equestrian on Friday. They fog up as soon as I walk in the barn and it's hard to keep looking forward while trying to check my diagonal and make sure no one is coming up beside me when I can't see down or to the side.
This is what we get for fixing awful vision instead of letting natural selection get rid of genes like mine.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 24, 2010)

Whow, that sounds a bit scarey. Keep us posted on it.

I go to the dr tomorrow about post surgery. There are still reminants of cyst in there...ugh...


----------



## Pipp (Feb 24, 2010)

:goodluck


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, darn it. Just as I suspected, the "remnants" aren't good. She walked in and said oh honey, it's swollen...:twitch: (Where's that crooked face that used to be at the beginning of the emots?)

Anywho, she said the glands are clogging up again.:grumpy: So, I have to do the compresses 4 times a day and push upwards on it to get it to drain. Plus, she gave me an antibiotic that will make the fluid thinner. She wanted to pinch the thing today to get drainage, but I wasn't having it, I freaked out.:run: So, I'm on these for another month and go back.


----------

